# What’s this?



## jcp (Jan 2, 2018)

Does anyone recognize this tool? Morse#2 shank, with a ball bearing (6201 ss) supported tool holder. Holder is threaded 1/4 - 28 with a 1/4 “ cross drilled hole. It came with my Southbend 9A. I bought this lathe from an old gentleman that built all wood clocks. Gears, shafts, etc. we’re from wood. I don’t know if it’s from the clock shop or something else.
Any guesses?


----------



## francist (Jan 2, 2018)

Maybe part of a home built sensitive drill or tap holder? Minus the chuck, of course.

-frank


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 2, 2018)

When I first looked I would have said a reamer holder but not now as the head does not float. Ya got me.

 "Billy G"


----------



## jcp (Jan 2, 2018)

francist said:


> Maybe part of a home built sensitive drill or tap holder? Minus the chuck, of course.
> 
> -frank


Could be....hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Superburban (Jan 2, 2018)

I would say its a live center that was designed to have interchangable tips.


----------



## jcp (Jan 2, 2018)

It only has a single  row ball bearing......not very stable.


----------



## Superburban (Jan 2, 2018)

Did not claim it is a quality piece. 

The knurling does kinda throw my idea out the window.  Can't think of anything else that would be a morse taper, and have a bearing, and a non threaded cross hole. Now I'll be thinking about it all night.


----------



## Tinkertoy1941 (Jan 3, 2018)

Might be a tap driver with the knurling


----------



## Cadillac STS (Jan 3, 2018)

Any chance you could call the seller up on the phone and ask him?  And think of any other questions you might have to ask too.  I wouldn't mind a buyer calling and asking a question or two.


----------



## jcp (Jan 3, 2018)

Cadillac STS said:


> Any chance you could call the seller up on the phone and ask him?  And think of any other questions you might have to ask too.  I wouldn't mind a buyer calling and asking a question or two.


I purchased this lathe about 10 years ago and the old gentleman was 84 then. Wouldn't have a clue where to look for him now. I ran across the tool again recently and thought someone here might have a clue as to it's purpose as I never could come with anything. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm thinking homemade tap holder.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 4, 2018)

I believe there was a rod mounted in the cross hole, and the thread held a set screw or thumb screw.  The knurl was for grabbing the holder and rotating it in the spindle with some kind of indicating tool mounted on the rod.  Probably used on a jig borer.

How about that?


----------



## mcostello (Jan 4, 2018)

Taps seem to be not standard size shanks, try and see if any size fits.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 4, 2018)

An arbor for an adjustable tramming tool?  A thumb screw in the end threaded hole would lock the swing arm in.  The knurl would facilitate rotating the spindle.


----------



## jcp (Jan 4, 2018)

I think 4gsr and RJSakowski are on to something........both make sense along the clock shop tooling guesses.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 4, 2018)

It would not be accurate for a tramming devise


----------



## chips&more (Jan 4, 2018)

I see tooling sometimes that is special made only because of medical issues. Like if the person has arthritis in the hand(s).


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 5, 2018)

My best guess would be shop made live center for small wood lathe.


----------

